# lan party



## Systemprofi (11. August 2014)

ich suche eine location z.b.halle wo ich eine lan party schmeißen kann in der nähe von magdeburg


----------



## wievieluhr (11. August 2014)

wie viele leute sollen das werden? 
Reicht ne Garage nicht?


----------



## Systemprofi (11. August 2014)

ja schon nur hab ich nicht


----------



## Systemprofi (11. August 2014)

achso sind ca. 8


----------



## wievieluhr (11. August 2014)

vermeide bitte Doppelposts  mit dem bearbeitungsfeld geht das.

Option A 
in der Bude

Option B 
Garage von Freund
Extra nen Raum mieten würde ich nicht 

solltest aber überschlagen ob das deine Sicherung durchhält.
bei 16A sicherung (16A*230V = 3680 W)
bei 20A Sicherung (20A*230V = 4600 W)

bei 8 Leuten mit mind. 8 Bildschirmen und PCs würd ich fast schon auf 2 Sicherungsleitungen gehen
achja .. bei 8 PCs ... wird das ziemlich warm in dem Raum


----------



## shadie (11. August 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> vermeide bitte Doppelposts  mit dem bearbeitungsfeld geht das.
> 
> Option A
> in der Bude
> ...


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen.
Für nur 8 Leute lohnt sich das anmieten von einem Raum eigentlich nicht.
Du kannst mal bei euch auf der Stadt/Gemeinde nachfragen, die haben ja auch stadthallen und dann eben kleinere Räume dran, eventuell kannst du da ja was günstig anmieten.

Einfacher wäre es bei dir daheim oder bei nem Kumpel.

Oder mal schauen b bei dir in der Gegend eine Lan statt findet und da einfach zusammen hingehen 
Fahre da auch einmal im Jahr 400KM zu par Freunden von mir und gehen dann zusammen auf eine Lan.


----------



## bschicht86 (11. August 2014)

Solltest du nur einen Stromkreis zur Verfügung haben, tu den Membern unter Kollektivstrafe verbieten, ihren PC über den Netzschalter des NT aus- und wiedereinzuschalten. Leere Kondensatoren eines NT können so stark Strom ziehen, dass da die Sicherung fallen täte, vorallem wenn nebenbei schon 7 weitere PC´s Strom unter Vollast über die gleiche Sicherung beziehen. 

Sicher wär das beim ersten Mal ein heiden Spass, aber wenns öfters passiert....


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

gibt es noch Lanlocations? würde mich auch interessieren, aber ich glaub die Zeiten sind vorbei.


----------

